# Happy New Year to all my new friends, so glad to be part of this forum.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2016)

Today I am making dinner for my best friend and husband that I have known for almost 50 years. I have a ham in the oven, sides, salad and dessert, are made. It's not about the food though,it's about being able to spend another year together. While I wait, I will read a book on my new Kindle and maybe start a page in my new adult coloring book that I got for Christmas. This,for me,makes a perfect New Years Day. I hope all of you have a perfect day as well. Sorry if this shows up twice. Hit hit wrong button before. New Years resolution:Learn how to navigate properly on the Senior Forums. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2016)

The same to you Ruth...*.A very Happy New year.*...isn't it a little piece of heaven when you can just get some time to do all the small things that make you happy? 

I got a new Paperwhite Kindle for Christmas too...as well as an Ipad Air 2...and I'm thoroughly enjoying them when I get the chance.

Enjoy your dinner and the start of a brand new year!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2016)

Wishing you a great 2016, Ruth. Glad you joined us!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year to all at Senior Forums; I enjoy coming here.
I also received a colouring book and markers for  Christmas.
Quiet day , just me and Callie.  Cooking fettuccine alfredo
with shrimp for supper.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 1, 2016)

Ruth, hold  them near.  Old friends as we age are harder and harder to come by. Bless you and Happy New Year with old friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ruth, glad you're here!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 1, 2016)

:wave:  Hi Ruthie. Glad you're here with us.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Love this thread!

Our pastor came to our home for New Year's Eve dinner and board games. He had lost his wife over the summer and they had no children. 

Our neighbor is staying with us. She had an unfortunate issue with a used gas stove and a brother-in-law who messed up the connection. That resulted in half her kitchen being blown up and part of her garage.

She is staying with us until her home is repaired.

However, she had inherited her older brother's African Grey/parrot/buzzard creature. Her brother worked in the merchant marines, and when he passed, she got this feathered fiend.

This is the most foul-mouthed parrot I have ever seen. First of all, his name is PeckerHead. Second, he hates everyone.

Our pastor comes in, and the first thing PeckerHead says is, "What the @#$%&!! do you want?!"

He looked at PeckerHead, and replied, "Why the @#$%&!! are you asking me? Shut the @#$%&!! up!!"

Apparently no one had ever talked back to that parrot/buzzard.

We still haven't heard a word from PeckerHead.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2016)

Funny you are mentioning adult coloring books, my wife got one about a Month ago..


----------



## Pookie (Jan 10, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Funny you are mentioning adult coloring books, my wife got one about a Month ago..



No, we were playing Monopoly, Backgammon, and Battleship. I'm sorry I didn't make it clear.

The funny thing was the pastor cussed out the parrot who cussed him.

I need to work on my storytelling! Sorry!

This went over like a fart in church....LOL! Never mind!


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome, Ruth!


----------

